# I need help releasing Punky!



## eowynroh (Sep 18, 2008)

Can you believe how fast he's grown! It's been about 2 weeks. Punky just started eating seed on his own this week. He gets a daily bath now to help with dusting. And when he flaps his wings, he's getting a bit of lift now.

I have tried to get everything ready for a soft release. However, I am have some problems. The pigeon flock nearby has ignored the seed I've been leaving out. They are only one building over. I just don't understand why they won't come and eat. There is nothing around to scare them.

Also, I do not have, nor do I have access to a wire cage that will work for the feed/startle technique. If any of you live in my area or know someone who can help me in person or writing here, please let me know. I don't want to release Punky unless I know that I know he will be okay. The weather is getting wet and cold, so there isn't much time.

I live in the Portland, Or metro area.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What kind of seed are you putting out for the feral flock? Perhaps they don't recognize it as food (not likely .. but ya never know).

You could post on FreeCycle and Craigslist and see if someone in the area would donate you a cage.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent you an email. I'm in Portland too and I am happy to help you. I emailed you my cell phone number.


----------

